# is this just dp/dr



## dpdrsuckssomuch (Aug 18, 2014)

My dp and dr are caused by anxiety. Before all of this I was a normal teenage girl who valued life so much & viewed it as a precious gift. I was always grateful to be alive and well.

My dp and dr struck me the day I had my first panic attack, which was 5 months ago. I haven't had a panic attack in a few months and things seem to be going well I guess. I feel more depressed then anxious I think though. But I get all these weird thoughts and they scare me and make me feel so strange and crazy when I think them....

"Who am I?"
"Why do I exist?"
"What's the meaning of life?"
"What's the point of life if we all die anyway?" (This one hits me hard  )

I also notice the concept of time scares me, because time feels non existent. It feels like I'm just floating here all the time, and it scares me that time is constantly being sucked into the past.

Life seems so meaningless and pointless to me now, it's scary. It just seems so meaningless if we all eventually die anyway.. you know?? Is this all just existentialism that will go away once the dp/dr go? I know dp & dr are a temporary thing for anxiety.. I'm on 20mg of celexa and it's been 3 weeks today. Not noticing any major differences yet, but it can take 4-6 weeks.

But will all these scary feelings and thoughts about life feeling pointless & about my existence go away???


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is definitely just anxiety/DP/DR that your experiencing.

Focus less on these existential questions, and more on living your life, and I think you'll see some improvement.


----------



## dpdrsuckssomuch (Aug 18, 2014)

> teh345" data-cid="342799" data-time="1410808259">
> 
> This is definitely just anxiety/DP/DR that your experiencing.
> 
> Focus less on these existential questions, and more on living your life, and I think you'll see some improvement.


Thank you for your response. It's so hard to believe it's all anxiety and dp/dr. But I will try my best to focus less on it


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/167/entry-303-how-to-feel-again/

this is all you need.


----------



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

I suffered years ago. I came on to let everyone know I am writing a book about my experience, and I hope it is received well.

In terms of your existential issues, the previous post is right. Focus on your life now.

I read hundreds of articles and books about life. Religious, philosophical, theological, scientific, etc. And you know what the conclusion of all of it is? Nothing. No one knows.

After hundreds of sleepless nights, days of prayer and meditation, days of reading and wondering, I finally found a conclusion that has satisfied me:

The point of life, is simply to live.


----------

